# Question regarding Thomas Moore Shuttle to Royal Haciendas from Royal Sands



## OCsun (Feb 18, 2007)

I am trying to decide if we should book the Thomas Moore shuttle bus on Saturday for the second week of our vacation or if we should just catch a cab from the Royal Sands.  There are four of us and the Thomas Moore shuttle is $15 pp.   Has anyone taken the bus?   I was wondering what time the bus leaves the Royal Sands.   It seems that we could take a cab directly to the Haciendas when we are ready to leave, rather than wait for a bus.  I am sure the cost would not be more than $60.   Has anyone taken the shuttle?  Thanks!  Pam


----------



## Blue Skies (Feb 18, 2007)

Pam, 

Did you see this on the Royal Resorts website?:

http://www.royalresorts.com/transfers.stm

CANCUN AIRPORT TO THE ROYAL HACIENDAS
Thomas More also offers a transfer service to The Royal Haciendas in the Riviera Maya. The fares for the shared service from Cancun Airport to The Royal Haciendas are $17.50 US per person one way and $34.00 US per person round trip. The private service costs $70 US one way and $140 US round trip (1-10 passengers). Please take note that services after 10 p.m. will be charged as private. 

*If you are staying at one of the Cancun Royal Resorts during the first part of your vacation but will be spending your final week at The Royal Haciendas or vice versa, the round trip transfer is $26 US per person for the shared service* and $145 US for a private van. 

I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for?


----------



## OCsun (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks!  I saw that and assumed it meant Airport to Royal Sands ($8.50) and Royal Haciendas to Airport ($17.50), which = $26.  My question was the transportation from the Royal Sands to the Haciendas on the Saturday in between.  I think the cost for that is $15 pp. which is not an issue, I am just wondering what time the shuttle leaves and if it would be just as easy and cost wise the same, ($60 for four people), to take our own cab?  

I see you own week 8 at the Royals.  Will you be there next week?  Pam


----------



## Blue Skies (Feb 19, 2007)

No, we will be there week 10 for daughter's college spring break.

Sorry, but I don't know the answer to your question about transport between the Sands and Haciendas.  Hope you have a wonderful time in Mexico!


----------



## kasha (Feb 28, 2007)

Pam,
I need to do the same. Airport to the Sands for the first week. Then a shuttle to the Haciendas on the middle Saturday then back to the airport on the third Saturday. What did you find out to be the cheapest?
Thanks!


----------



## cymomtx (Mar 1, 2007)

I would talk with Cancun Valet they are usually cheaper then Thomas More.


----------



## BSQ (Mar 1, 2007)

you can also just shoot a quick e-mail to thomas moore or give them a call.  I've always found them to be very prompt at returning my e-mails, and quite helpful when I've called them.


----------



## maja651 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was researching this myself, having the same situation as Kasha.   I sent emails to Thomas Moore, Cancun Valet and Entertainment Plus.

Here is what I found out: (prices below are all quotes with private transportation)

Thomas Moore Response - 
Oct. 13 - Pick up at Cancun airport and drop off at Royal Sands 50.00 USD 

Oct. 20 - Pick up at Royal Sands and drop off at Royal Haciendas 70.00 USD-this one have to be arrange  at the royal sands tour desk one or two days before the departure
Oct. 27 - Pick up at Royal Haciendas and drop off at Cancun airport. 70.00 USD this one has to be arrange at the royal haciendas tour desk one or two days before the departure

Cancun Valet Response - 
Oct. 13 - Pick up at Cancun airport and drop off at Royal Sands 
$ 35.00 USD

Oct. 20 - Pick up at Royal Sands and drop off at Royal Haciendas 
$80.00 USD

Oct. 27 - Pick up at Royal Haciendas and drop off at Cancun airport. 
$ 55.00 USD

Entertainment Plus Response - 

Araceli: Airport to Royal Sands $35 plus the round trip in a Van to Playa will be $115

Michelle


----------



## PR1NCESSD1ANE (Mar 1, 2007)

cymomtx said:


> I would talk with Cancun Valet they are usually cheaper then Thomas More.



I just reserved airport transfers through Cancun Valet.  Could you please help me determine the best time to be picked up for the trip back to the airport?  My flight is on Saturday 3/31 @ 12:45pm and I requested a 9am pick up time.  Is this too soon or too late for a Saturday morning? 

I arranged for round trip transportation for $65.  How much should I tip the driver each way?   

cymomtx:  I will be renting unit G5419 at the Sands and I think I've seen you mention that is your unit.  Do you have any pictures of the interior that I could show to the group I'm traveling with?


----------



## timeshare junkie (Mar 1, 2007)

*Transport service or taxi ?*

We use transport services for airport to resort. For transportation between resorts and return to airport ,taxis have been our preference. Taxi fares are flexible when you have long  distance between resorts. We travelled by taxi from Peurto Juarez, Cancun to Peurto Adventuras (80 KMS) south of Cancun with a taxi driver with very flexible rates.Our negotiated rate included a 1 hour stop for groceries. Remember , everything in Mexico is negotiable and have fun.

    Bill & Linda


----------



## kasha (Mar 2, 2007)

Once again this year, the best quote I got back with a family of 4 was Brant at EPlus. The price was $150 total as Michelle found out.
Good to know that my quotes came out the same as Michelle.


----------



## SusanMu (Mar 2, 2007)

PR1NCESSD1ANE said:


> I just reserved airport transfers through Cancun Valet.  Could you please help me determine the best time to be picked up for the trip back to the airport?  My flight is on Saturday 3/31 @ 12:45pm and I requested a 9am pick up time.  Is this too soon or too late for a Saturday morning?
> 
> I arranged for round trip transportation for $65.  How much should I tip the driver each way?
> 
> cymomtx:  I will be renting unit G5419 at the Sands and I think I've seen you mention that is your unit.  Do you have any pictures of the interior that I could show to the group I'm traveling with?


I own this unit for week 16. I will check to see if I have any photos for you.


----------



## PR1NCESSD1ANE (Mar 2, 2007)

SusanM said:


> I own this unit for week 16. I will check to see if I have any photos for you.



Thanks SusanM


----------

